# Sassafras topper



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

I started this wood spirit at the state park we stayed at over the weekend. The park Naturalist was visiting the campers on Friday night and had a look at a couple of my sticks. She had a program scheduled for Sunday afternoon for the kids to craft a hiking stick. She asked if I would please come and give demonstration on how carve a hiking stick. As I am a relatively "newbie" carver I was a bit skeptical about what I insight into carving I could provide, but I agreed to give it a try.

The kids were fascinated and were very interested in learning the craft. (I did stress the importance of adult supervision and safety gear). I see hope some kids might put down the I-phones and new carvers might be born.

Mark


----------



## JJireh (Feb 7, 2013)

I always learn something when teaching  Good for you, taking time to pour into the next generations!


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

you said you need adult supervision mark was that the wife? lol

well done always good to help children


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Great Mark. Kids are fun to work with I am had the opportunity. Sounds like you did a good job.


----------



## Steve R. (Apr 19, 2014)

Sounds like great fun was had by all. Kudos to the teacher and two thumbs up for the supervision and the safety gear. I'm all for that!


----------

